# Who here has 3 Poos?



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I know this has been mentioned before but I can't find the thread. Any way, just wondered if there is any real difference if having one more.... lol 

I'm just speculating at this point


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Clare, Clare, Clare..... Interesting, who have you got your eye on ????


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! Clare!!! number 3 is really on the brain!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Clare, Clare, Clare..... Interesting, who have you got your eye on ????


Would you go to three Karen?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd love to keep going but I know I wouldn't be able to cope on my own with three on leads as Mable pulls and to be honest at the moment I'd wouldn't be confident with three re Wilfs behaviour. Although I thinks it's now become my issue rather than Wilfs I'm almost expecting something to happen. OH keeps insisting I want another and just get one !!!! 
Would love to live life JoJo style


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok from my experience, from 2 cockapoos to 3 is not much different really, one more lead a a few more poos to pick up. I love walking 3 on and off leads, find 4 a bit of a handful on my own, so tend to take 2 at a time. 

Also when spay/neutered you won’t get all the hormone confusion caused in a entire pack  .. 

Are you thinking puppy paws Clare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I'd love to keep going but I know I wouldn't be able to cope on my own with three on leads as Mable pulls and to be honest at the moment I'd wouldn't be confident with three re Wilfs behaviour. Although I thinks it's now become my issue rather than Wilfs I'm almost expecting something to happen. OH keeps insisting I want another and just get one !!!!
> Would love to life JoJo style


Ha ha ha JoJo style is full on  

What is up with Wilf? 

Hey Mable pulling, I have pullers too   makes my arms very long ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hijack your thread Clare.... His boxer allergy.... I'm very wary of how he will behave when we meet a boxer, he's scared really, he stands back and barks definitely if on the lead but I try and look ahead to see if there are any around when off lead and try and avoid. But he's barked at similar looking dogs recently a pug and a staffi type of dog. It was caused by two separate walkers who both had two boxers and they'd go mental if they saw us, so Wilf gets in first now.... I saw one of the women hiding from us the other week , because of her bitchs behaviour, Wilf didn't notice, I said to her that he didn't like boxers she said 'its probably cos of her' ..... Err yep I think you could be right. It's just making walking unpleasant for me as I'm constantly on the look out


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Karen, please try to relax about it and enjoy your walks. What about off lead walks in a secure field that way you can relax and also see new walkers coming into the field. My pack can be full on at times on walks, I noticed that if I relax then the walk is better. I do understand why you would be worried, my 4 are all different on walks so I have to be aware of what is going on etc. 

Just an idea about the field walk, but at least you and your dogs will be relaxed and have fun.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I go to a big field and throw a ball, tend to know the dogs that come but tend to be on the look out all the same , or nearby woods where he doesn't get the same notice of others approaching so isn't as bad, I just don't want to end up putting us in a position where we don't meet any dogs then your missing out on the positive interactions. If I had my own big field ..... Then I'd be seeing which litter Clare had her eye on, or getting my name on one on your ( I'm sure very long) lists


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Brilliant thrread Clare...I was only thinking yesterday of asking the same thing. I can't stop thinking about a 3rd either! It's crazy but I'm going to hold back for at least another year as my eldest son will be off to uni next Sept '14 and I'm going to miss him so want to make the most of his last year at school.

I think I would find lead walks with 3 impossible. Honey is such a puller and I find it bad enough walking with two so usually only do off lead walks. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen I do understand  borrow a field lol ... you need a Parti next   

Hi Jane, omg number 3 on your mind too. come on what would you be looking for? a sable, roan, parti a black, choc .. oh so exciting .. planning is so much fun. How are your poos?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal and MandyM .. need to reply to this thread too  

I guess it is personal preference really, how many dogs to have and how many you can handle or want, plus it depends what your existing dogs are like ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jane that empty nest syndrome is sneaking in ..... What if your OH and mine got together with the four dogs for a trial while we went off somewhere.... Maybe we'd never end up another then though :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe not .. 2 men and 4 cockapoos could be interesting for sure  

Just sneak a puppy in, they won’t notice .. I think my hubby still thinks we have 2 lol, only joking...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They've both been saying just get one if you want one .....if they want one more like


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha your other half keeps thinking he is seeing the same two again and again, not noticing coat differences of course .... Like Christine's Poppy who is active enough to look like three pups x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes 'Empty Next Syndrome' must be the answer! I'm also just addicted to puppies! I could sit amongst a litter every day. I'd love a choccie or a choccie sable but am actually veering towards a..........dare I say it on here......,a min F1b labradoodle! It's just that my friend's choccie F1b labradoodle, who is now a gorgeous cafe au lait. is just so handsome and adorable. I'd love one like him. Hubbie definitely wants a bigger dog next time too - not that any of us mind little Biccy or Honey! I'm not sure though if Biccy would appreciate another dog but Honey would love any dog that came her way. She is still a nervous dog though so lots to consider. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It sounds like lead walking is a tricky problem with three. I must admit I don't lead walk my two often but when I do it's not great. One will be walking well whilst the other one will be pulling or stopping to sniff. 

My biggest concern is the thought of grooming three.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, that is definitely a big consideration. At the moment, because Honey's coat is so easy, I'm only really grooming Biscuit. I'm sure Honey's coat will stay on the easy side so am lucky for now. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will you lot stop talking about a third please....it's infectious!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I find the Gencon head collar good...Ted is a terrible puller but feel I could manage three If they were all wearing one.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think it maybe a good idea to quickly go up to 4 - 2 in each hand to even things out!! Jane how big is Honey now? you said you would like bigger, I though she was going to be a fair size. We love Dudley's size, he is just over 18" and we met a labradoodle which was virtually the same size.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh I shall be so jealous if all you with two poos get a third! I may just have to follow!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tess didn't have you down as a follower


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Well clare as you know i have my own little dog whispere pack going on here lol and i absolutely love it,wouldnt have it any other way and adore them all.I taught all my pullers to walk nicley by using the canny head collar and i got them all used to walking as a group from an early age.i walk 6 at once and they walk perfectly,i will ask my daughter to video me walking down the road with them to prove it does work as long as you teach them how to do it.With regards to living as a group,3 is easy,honestly and especially when they are neutered,the only odd squabble my girls have is when the hormones are flying but that wont happen when theyre neutered,even with the odd squabble i find it so easy,my family and friends however think im mad lol xxx


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

I have three dogs, two poos and a Lhasa apso. I also have three children and when they grew up and two left home I replaced them with dogs. I love it the house is fun again, they just make us smile all the time.. Three very differant personalities. There was no difference between two or three, walks are fine and it is just three times as much fun. Go for it!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Karen 
When Poppy went for her spay early on Thursday Hubby was in bed. When I got him up I said the dog had gone to the vets to have her op he said which one.
I am sure I could sneak in another pup without him noticing.
Would love a chocolate. Doesn't take you long to get broody.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Right so head collar to help with on lead walks, shorter cuts or straighter coat to help with grooming  it's all sounding very tempting 

Of course no surprises what I would go for if I do, it would be a red girl. I think Obi might not like another boy in the house and although Roo is very good at bossing Obi around at home she is actually very submissive when meeti g any other dogs. 

Karen, Colin, Jo and Tess, what would you go for if you went for no. 3?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooooh loving the American reds that Ruth has her eye on but still love brown or black parti...... But any of JoJo or Mandy's pups just cos you REALLY do know that they are being bred and raised the way you want them to be and that the mums truly are pets first and foremost x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Think it maybe a good idea to quickly go up to 4 - 2 in each hand to even things out!! Jane how big is Honey now? you said you would like bigger, I though she was going to be a fair size. We love Dudley's size, he is just over 18" and we met a labradoodle which was virtually the same size.


Honey is much dinkier than I thought she'd be. I thought she'd be approx 15" but she's a very dainty 14". Her half-brother is more like Dudley's size. One of Honey's litter brothers was quite a bit bigger too. As much as I like my dinky poos, I know that OH would love a bigger dog too and I now feel I could manage it. I would love to get him one as a surprise at some point. Before Biscuit, I was a bit nervous of dogs and hated the idea of a bigger one jumping up. Now, I wouldn't mind but not the standard size. I don't want a 'worktop swiper and I only have a Mini Cooper! About 18"-20" max would be perfect. I'd really love another male but am uncertain as to how Biscuit would react. I'm even considering having a male as a stud dog but with Biscuit being neutered, this might not work! x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

"Karen, Colin, Jo and Tess, what would you go for if you went for no. 3?"

Well with my soft spot for roans I would go for a red roan but since such a thing doesn't exist I would love a red, I just adore those deep red colours! I would probably go for another boy as Bonnie is quite submissive with boys but not girls. Maybe a red and white? What about you Clare?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no, I'm not sure I can cope with an influx of red poos on ILMC 

May have to terminate my membership!!!   

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Oh no, I'm not sure I can cope with an influx of red poos on ILMC
> 
> May have to terminate my membership!!!
> 
> xxx


Don't you dare


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you know who I thought was a lovely red, Nell (not sure is spelling is right) the owner was Bethany I think. I'm sure she was a sylml pup... I've looked at her photos many times . 

I think Mariag's Oakley has to be very near the top of the list though...oh and Nacho too ....there are so many 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope Ruth doesn't see this or she might just put her name down for two pups!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> I hope Ruth doesn't see this or she might just put her name down for two pups!!!


Lol Nadine... I wouldn't put it past her!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I don't want a 'worktop swiper and I only have a Mini Cooper! x


Love the image of you in your mini with your 3 poos    

I used to have a Mini Cooper and loved it ...

I too love the bigger sized poos (that doesn't sound quite right does it !!) ... 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I am going to stick with two. It works just right....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Nell was from Sylvia , I can't remember if that's where she got Flo from though. Loads of lovely reds.....too far to travel for a willow though


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Do you know who I thought was a lovely red, Nell (not sure is spelling is right) the owner was Bethany I think. I'm sure she was a sylml pup... I've looked at her photos many times .
> 
> I think Mariag's Oakley has to be very near the top of the list though...oh and Nacho too ....there are so many
> 
> xxx


oh yes Nell is totally gorgeous. Infact it is Nell, Miley and Oakley that are responsible for my obsession with Reds. :love-eyes:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes Clare, forgot about the gorgeous Miley...another stunner. 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

There are some beautiful reds out there but it is those three that started it for me. It was Tessybear's Dexter, Karen's Mabel and Julie's Millie that started my blue roan thing too. I'm a sucker for a pretty Poo


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I also love the reds, but also love Black and Tan and Merles....I damn it I dont really care


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh this thread is addictive .. Clare what have you started lol...

You have everyone thinking about their next poo 

Well if I was to add another cockapoo to my pack it would be .... I really dont know. I am not really a red fan, I do love the blacks and chocs, I really think it would be more about the breeder than the colour for me  that is such a boring answer, but an honest one.. I do keep track of a few breeders that I think are good and follow adverts etc ..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I also love the reds, but also love Black and Tan and Merles....I damn it I dont really care


 Yes I like the Merles too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes a calico or chocolate Merle  

I actually love all the colours but would just go for the right puppy and breeder, the colour would be a bonus  

It is funny but I go through stages of liking a certain colours... oh I would love a blue or silver cockapoo  ... see there are so many colours possible. 

Who will be the next one to get a cockapoo then?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I love the black and tans too.


----------

